

Musiqli - musiqli
https://musiqli.com/

======
musiqli
Musiqli is a digital resource hub for classical musicians.

Collaboration is the lifeblood of music. For too long, finding the right
musicians to work with has been a hit and miss process, and valuable creative
time has been wasted on synchronising diaries and sharing resources.

Musiqli brings musicians together by offering a set of tools and services that
take the hassle out of organisation, and by precisely matching musicians with
other musicians and groups.

We're creating an online community that actively promotes the sharing of
skills and knowledge, so you can get on with what you do best: making and
performing music

